# Female mystery snail mating with other snails?



## bewwar (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, hello! I'm bewwar, and, I was wondering if any of you had ever had a female snail try to mate with all other snails in the tank? She's a female, I believe... even though her name is Lucius. But it was only her and her friend, Heimdall. I think that she is a golden mystery snail, or Inca snail. I bought five new mystery snails from Petco the other day, and two of them were definitely males. In fact, Loki and Bella mated yesterday morning for about thirty minutes. Water level is already lowered, so whenever she decides she's ready to lay eggs, she can. But, Lucius likes to get on top of every other snail in my tank, and sit. He did that to Loki while Loki was mating... and now Lucius tries to do it to all other snails. I believe that she is a girl, but she gets on the right side of all other snails, and tucks the edge under into the other snail's shell, and sits there for about ten minutes before leaving. I know snails only mate for about 10-15 minutes, but I was wondering if any of you had had this happen?


----------

